# Today is the day



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2013)

I report back to my PCP today on my horrible experience with the endo. If he doesn't script me, I go back to self trt.  Please pray to the patron saint of TRT for me.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 5, 2013)

I keep hearing these stories about endos and I keep losing respect for them by the minute.  When I was in college, a guy boosted my nolvadex.  Test/dbol cycle started to get to the nips.  I went to the endo, and he prescribed me Tagamet.  Yes, an antacid.  I ask him why, and he said..."because I am the doctor, and you are the patient"....to which I replied..."Be respectful."  He apologized, but still wrote the antacid...weird guy.


----------



## juuced (Dec 5, 2013)

good luck Pillar.  I doubt the PCP would want to script you.  maybe he will send you to another endo.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 5, 2013)

yaya  does all  the  praying  around  here.....


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 5, 2013)

Good luck brother......hope it turns out in your favor.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 5, 2013)

Goodluck big man! I got my fingers crossed for yea while typing!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 5, 2013)

Good luck man.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 5, 2013)

GL....hopes it helps the cross fit stuff


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 5, 2013)

good luck my man. tell him str8 up that you dont want to go the self trt route, and would rather it come from a legit source.  be honest yet firm they work for us.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 5, 2013)

good luck babe!


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Good luck PoB, it sounds like you and I have similar endo's.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 5, 2013)

Good luck POB.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 5, 2013)

pob, hopw it works out, all i had to do with a test level of 350 was go to a local doc whom i heard prescribed, and explained to him how i felt, all the low t symptoms and then told him id been with a clinic for the last 5 years and was sick of paying out of pocket.... he obliged and now itscheap test all year long...

might give it a go it really does help since another doc thru the clinic had already scripted me...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 5, 2013)

POB: 

I hope you get androgel or pellet implants for your TRT  lol

All jokes aside I hope you get scripted, if not just go to a different doc. Let us know how it works out


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 5, 2013)

Pillar, I will dig around for the page I found a while back.. It was on another forum so ill pm the link to ya ...

It had a compiled list of endo's listed by city/state and experiences/reviews about dosing protocols for each doc.  It seemed like a really good resource, but with it being public for so long I don't know how many are still practicing lol.

Good luck you big teddy bear!

-Sam


----------



## JOMO (Dec 5, 2013)

Good Luck Big Guy! 

If he doesn't script you, give him the sweet chin music!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 5, 2013)

good luck........


----------



## DF (Dec 5, 2013)

Good luck POB! Make the doc feel your nuts just for fun.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 5, 2013)

You got it , Prescription Of Boldenone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah buddy!!!! Mission accomplished guys. Man I have always said this... my pcp is the man. Sitting at the pharmacy now


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 5, 2013)

DF said:


> Good luck POB! Make the doc feel your nuts just for fun.



Why would I want to feel those saggy lumps of truffles???



PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah buddy!!!! Mission accomplished guys. Man I have always said this... my pcp is the man. Sitting at the pharmacy now



Nice!!! What's the script for?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2013)

It's for test ya dummy.  He is starting me at 200mg every two weeks or 100 per week. He doesn't think that is enough and will likely bump to 200 per week in 6 weeks after bloods


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 5, 2013)

#winning.

get em coach


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 5, 2013)

nice very nice.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 5, 2013)

I knew you were gonna get it all along . I told you!


----------



## Azog (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats PoB! I need to get me a doc like him.

Are you going to be self administering the dose?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's for test ya dummy.  He is starting me at 200mg every two weeks or 100 per week. He doesn't think that is enough and will likely bump to 200 per week in 6 weeks after bloods



One could always hope for trenbolone and cheque drops hahahaha but yea I me t the amount and frequency. What were your baseline levels again? I'd use every trick in the book to make sure I get that 200mg per week dosage lol. Best of luck POB.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> yaya  does all  the  praying  around  here.....


----------

